# Slope of "landings"?



## khsmith55 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking for guidance, some current, some historical. Looking at a project constructed under the 1979 UBC but raises questions under the current I-Codes (2003, 2006 and 2009, adopted codes under jurisdictions I work with). The question being, what is the “maximum” slope of a “landing”? In the 1979 UBC ramp requirements did not apply on slopes less than 6.7% (current codes 5%), so if it’s not a “ramp” can it be a landing? Current IBC and ANSI A117.1 limit the slope of “landings” at ramps to 1:48 but I can find no similar limits for stair landings. The 1979 UBC does not have any specific slope limitations for “landings”. As a professional, I have always limited all landing slopes to a maximum of 1/4":12", guess that was a good practice but beyond the code (will still continue to use 1/4":12") requirements. Any help and/or specific code sections will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## cda (Apr 2, 2013)

2% ?????

ADA Specifications for Wheelchair Threshold Ramps and Landings

http://www.iccoec.org/documents/LANDING%20AT%20DOORS.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Apr 2, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> 2% ?????ADA Specifications for Wheelchair Threshold Ramps and Landings
> 
> http://www.iccoec.org/documents/LANDING%20AT%20DOORS.pdf


.....     2% Max


----------



## Frank (Apr 2, 2013)

From 2009 IBC

1009.6.1 Stairway walking surface. The walking surface of treads and landings of a stairway shall not be sloped steeper than one unit vertical in 48 units horizontal (2-percent slope) in any direction. Stairway treads and landings shall have a solid surface. Finish floor surfaces shall be securely attached.

For ramps

1010.6.1 Slope. Landings shall have a slope not steeper than one unit vertical in 48 units horizontal (2-percent slope) in any direction. Changes in level are not permitted.

For doors

1008.1.5 Floor elevation. There shall be a floor or landing on each side of a door. Such floor or landing shall be at the same elevation on each side of the door. Landings shall be level except for exterior landings, which are permitted to have a slope not to exceed 0.25 unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope).


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 3, 2013)

khsmith55 said:
			
		

> Looking for guidance, some current, some historical. Looking at a project constructed under the 1979 UBC but raises questions under the current I-Codes (2003, 2006 and 2009, adopted codes under jurisdictions I work with). The question being, what is the “maximum” slope of a “landing”? In the 1979 UBC ramp requirements did not apply on slopes less than 6.7% (current codes 5%), so if it’s not a “ramp” can it be a landing? Current IBC and ANSI A117.1 limit the slope of “landings” at ramps to 1:48 but I can find no similar limits for stair landings. The 1979 UBC does not have any specific slope limitations for “landings”. As a professional, I have always limited all landing slopes to a maximum of 1/4":12", guess that was a good practice but beyond the code (will still continue to use 1/4":12") requirements. Any help and/or specific code sections will be appreciated.Thanks,
> 
> Ken


2006 ed. IBC - 1008.1.4 Floor elevation. There shall be a floor or landing

on each side of a door. Such floor or landing shall be at the

same elevation on each side of the door. Landings shall be

level except for exterior landings, which are permitted to

have a slope not to exceed 0.25 unit vertical in 12 units horizontal

(2-percent slope).

Exceptions:

1. Doors serving individual dwelling units in Groups

R-2 and R-3 where the following apply:

1.1. A door is permitted to open at the top step

of an interior flight of stairs, provided the

door does not swing over the top step.

1.2. Screen doors and storm doors are permitted

to swing over stairs or landings.

2. Exterior doors as provided for in Section 1003.5,

Exception 1, and Section 1018.2, which are not on

an accessible route.

3. In Group R-3 occupancies not required to be

Accessible units, TypeAunits or Type B units, the

landing at an exterior doorway shall not be more

than 7.75 inches (197 mm) below the top of the

threshold, provided the door, other than an exterior

storm or screen door, does not swing over the landing.

4. Variations in elevation due to differences in finish

materials, but not more than 0.5 inch (12.7 mm).

5. Exterior decks, patios or balconies that are part of

Type B dwelling units, have impervious surfaces

and that are not more than 4 inches (102 mm)

below the finished floor level of the adjacent interior

space of the dwelling unit.

If ICC/ANSI A-117.1 referenced

405 Ramps

405.1 General. Ramps along accessible routes

shall comply with Section 405.

405.2 Slope. Ramp runs shall have a running slope

not steeper than 1:12.

EXCEPTION: In existing buildings or facilities,

ramps shall be permitted to have slopes

steeper than 1:12 complying with Table 405.2

where such slopes are necessary due to space

limitations.

405.3 Cross Slope. Cross slope of ramp runs shall

not be steeper than 1:48.

.


----------

